
It crushes me to hear that they loved my software, and I’m taking it away - cvshane
http://www.sideprojectprofit.com/saying-goodbye-taskshot/
======
michh
I'm guessing there might be someone willing to take over the project for free
(if he's abandoning it anyway) and invest the time in actually getting the
word out and improving it? Who knows.

Ask for a small percentage of profits or something. The author can't lose more
than he already is by completely abandoning it and letting the domain expire.
If only because when someone else is keeping it running, he could still use it
himself.

~~~
cvshane
I'd love that - are you volunteering? ;-)

~~~
michh
Sadly, I couldn't right now but I bet there's someone out there that'd be
willing to give it a go. Maybe an "Ask HN"-post?

------
nfoz
Why don't you just leave it up and running? Open-source it, let people run it
on their own servers?

~~~
spcoll
I wish more abandoned projects were open-sourced instead of merely shut down.

Like Google Wave, which became Apache Wave after Google lost interest in the
product...

------
rtperson
I liked this article, but, to use journalist lingo, he "buries the lede" a
little.

"It’s also tough because since breaking the news to our current set of 3
customers, I’ve received very positive feedback..."

A grand total of three customers. This isn't like Google Wave going away. Or,
then again, maybe it is. After all, he had three more customers than they did.

~~~
edanm
Hey! I'll have you know I _loved_ Google Wave. :)

Kidding aside, Google Wave is an interesting case because it's a product that
actually _was_ very popular, just in a use case that was completely different
than what it was intended for, and in a way that didn't serve Google. Many
startups/companies were using Google Wave as a simple project collaboration
tool, and honestly, I still think it was one of the better tools out there for
that, and I haven't found a decent replacement.

------
revnja
This looks like it would serve the needs of my small team pretty well. We
really just need a list of everyone on our team and what tasks they have
assigned to them, not really any due date management needed. Please consider
open sourcing it to run in our Intranet or something similar! We would use
TaskShot!

~~~
cvshane
Oh man, I love how now that I've decided to kill it I'm urged to bring it
back. I proves how much I suck at marketing that the most press I get about it
is about it retiring. Shoot me a PM on how to contact you and I'll let you
know if I open source it.

~~~
revnja
Maybe I am missing something, but I'm not sure if I can PM or not -- hoping
you see this, if so you can contact me via email at my username at gmail dot
com. Would be really cool to run a copy of this in-house.

------
mpnordland
Darn, this would have fit my needs exactly. Well, I'm just one person, but the
way it's described it would fit my workflow pretty good.

------
dota168
> A Sidestrapper is ½ developer, ½ marketer, ½ bootstrapper

As a fellow programmer, i'm disappointed with the math.

~~~
whatshisface
A person who develops is not 100% developer. You can have more than 100% of a
job by cutting into your personal time. ;)

------
sharemywin
why not put it on flippa.com even if you get $100 for it, it works out for
your customers.

~~~
cvshane
Hmmm...do people actually buy websites that have $0 revenue on flippa?

------
EGreg
Why not at least pay the $10 for the domain?

~~~
cvshane
Why keep throwing $10/year down the drain? I know it's not much, but it's
still a waste.

~~~
EGreg
Because people are using your product an relying on it. They can contribute
$100 for the year if you really wanted. $10 to pay and $90 for your time lol

------
indlebe
Why is the title of the post so different than the article title? I thought it
was an erronous link at first.

~~~
cvshane
I pulled a quote from the article, didn't mean to mislead - sorry!

